# Grand Rapids Michigan plowers?



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

I am looking for a backup this year, or maybe get with someone who might need a backup too, and we cover each other. I live in Grand Rapids, Michigan, and work in the cities of wyoming, walker, and grandville as well.


----------



## SALTMAN (Dec 25, 2004)

INTERESTED EMAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------

